# What's after the Nintendo 3DS? (Speculation Thread)



## Platinum Lucario (Aug 24, 2013)

What do you think the next generation handheld will be like? First the Game Boy was released, then the Game Boy Color was a more upgraded version of the Game Boy to use much more colours, the Game Boy Advance was the true successor to the Game Boy and Game Boy Color. Then after that, the Nintendo DS was developed as a completely separate handheld than the Game Boy generations, then the Nintendo DSi was an upgraded version of the Nintendo DS, then the Nintendo 3DS is the successor to the Nintendo DS.

But what do picture the next generation handheld to look like or how it functions? Do you think Nintendo will continue it's style of having a second screen and be part of the Nintendo DS generations? Or do you think the next generation handheld will be a completely separate handheld to clash with the Nintendo 3DS with completely different features?

There has already been a report from last year about Nintendo working on a new handheld, could it mean that it could come sooner than we think it will? Or will it come later?

How long do you think it will take until the next generation handheld be launched?

Personally, I speculate that the next generation handheld would not have a stereoscopic 3D display and that it'll only have one screen, no backwards compatibility, but you can attach things to the device. And I speculate that would be released sometime in 2016.

Feel free to speculate about what the next generation handheld would be like in your opinion! ^^


----------



## Puffy (Aug 24, 2013)

Nintendo SmellDS or 4DS or whatever.
YOU CAN SMELL WHATS HAPPENING.


----------



## WeiMoote (Aug 24, 2013)

Puffy said:


> Nintendo SmellDS or 4DS or whatever.
> YOU CAN SMELL WHATS HAPPENING.



You and me had the same thought... I can imagine it now; the smell of burning stuff from Bowser's Flame, the smell of flowers in Animal Crossing... And just imagine the Cookin' Mama series, or any cooking game.


----------



## Kaiaa (Aug 24, 2013)

Hehe smell handhelds would be quite a funny little thing to see. They would have to include "Smell Cartridges" that attach to the bottom of the handheld and they would release small amounts of smell depending on where you were in the game or what you were doing. However, you brain tends to block out anything that repeats itself too often. In other words, you may get used to the smell and not smell it anymore during a play session and may think your smell cartridge is broken. As long as the smell constantly changes or only smells at certain points in the game, it could work.


I don't know what the next handheld will be like but Nintendo is always so innovative when it comes to handheld devices. I do agree that they could do something with the senses to give a person a literal feel for the game. We already have sight with the 3DS, you've mentioned smell, and perhaps they will do touch...as in if you touch the screen with your finger you can actually feel the texture of something. It sounds odd but Nintendo would find a way to do it. Taste, not sure there is a way to do that and hearing is a no brainer.


----------



## Hamusuta (Aug 24, 2013)

Guys imagine Wario Ware...
ok no. just no.


----------



## Heir (Aug 24, 2013)

Nindendo HDS

CALLING IT NOW.


----------



## superheroantics (Aug 24, 2013)

Heir said:


> Nindendo HDS
> 
> CALLING IT NOW.



Considering the 3DS is about as powerful as a Wii, the next Nintendo handheld might be as powerful as a WiiU.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 24, 2013)

3DSI is a greatly rumored possibility.  It will probably either be the 3DSI, or the HDS.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 24, 2013)

HDS is a good rumor.


----------



## Riesz (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm hoping for a wider screen and much better graphics on the next handheld.  I loved the design of the PSP's wide screens so having that format as a DS would be awesome!  

I'd also like better speakers, possibly 4 speakers on the next design.  It'd be awesome to have two speakers on the top and two on bottom.

Otherwise I think the DS design is really good.  Hope they don't do more gimmicky stuff like the 3D.  I'd rather the funding be put towards better graphics and sound.


----------



## SockHead (Aug 24, 2013)

HDS I can see it now..


----------



## Stevey Queen (Aug 24, 2013)

That smellDS won't happen because if there are bad smells in a game like idk, a swamp or a dump, nobody is going to want to smell that. I have a terrible sense of smell anyways. Half the time I wonder if my nose even works. I can never smell anything unless I really try or if the scent is really powerful. Anyways, it will or be 3DSi or HDS. It's hard to imagine Nintendo moving away from the Dual Screen handheld consoles. I imagine they will have too eventually to keep things fresh.


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm hoping for a nintendo 4ds with totally holographic displays that insert you into the game and allow you to change things in real time.

THIS IS MOST CERTAINLY GOING TO HAPPEN.
I CAN FEEL IT IN MY LEFT SHIN.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 24, 2013)

LoveMcQueen said:


> That smellDS won't happen because if there are bad smells in a game like idk, a swamp or a dump, nobody is going to want to smell that. I have a terrible sense of smell anyways. Half the time I wonder if my nose even works. I can never smell anything unless I really try or if the scent is really powerful. Anyways, it will or be 3DSi or HDS. It's hard to imagine Nintendo moving away from the Dual Screen handheld consoles. I imagine they will have too eventually to keep things fresh.




I might want to smell a dumpster.  Joking.


EDIT: @Mario: What if you lose all your lives while in the game?  Also, that would defy the laws of physics, and make gaming a lot more dangerous.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 25, 2013)

SockHead said:


> HDS I can see it now..



I fully expect HDS. There's no way they can't do it.

Do Sony's handhelds do HD?


----------



## Scribbler397 (Aug 25, 2013)

One thing is certain, they will definitely keep the gyroscope inside.


----------



## Kaiaa (Aug 25, 2013)

Scribbler397 said:


> One thing is certain, they will definitely keep the gyroscope inside.



Maybe it's just me but I don't they utilize the gyroscope in games like they should. Until you mentioned it, I forgot the 3DS was gyroscope capable.


----------



## superheroantics (Aug 26, 2013)

Kaiaa said:


> Maybe it's just me but I don't they utilize the gyroscope in games like they should. Until you mentioned it, I forgot the 3DS was gyroscope capable.



Feels like they only really featured it with launch games. Also seems that way with the main gimmick, 3D. Back at launch "3D" was in almost every title, now no one really cares.


----------



## Volvagia (Aug 28, 2013)

what's up with this new 2DS???


----------



## easpa (Aug 28, 2013)

Volvagia said:


> what's up with this new 2DS???



Oh god I saw that on tumblr and thought it was a joke but it looks like it might not be. :/ I mean, I guess releasing a 3DS without the 3D function is a nice idea seeing as very few people actually play games with the 3D turned on, but the design doesn't look too great.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Aug 28, 2013)

We were all wrong..


----------



## Heir (Aug 28, 2013)

That looks awkward to hold...

*the "2ds" i mean.


----------



## pikablu (Aug 28, 2013)

actually it's gonna be called the 2ds because it the same thing as a 3ds but there's no 3d. It's gonna be released around the time X and Y come out. Go to Serebii to see what it looks like

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yeah it looks like a gameboy had babies with a 3DS


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 31, 2013)

The 2DS isn't really the next "generation" of consoles, just a different version of 3DS for younger kids.


----------



## Wish (Aug 31, 2013)

pikablu said:


> actually it's gonna be called the 2ds because it the same thing as a 3ds but there's no 3d. It's gonna be released around the time X and Y come out. Go to Serebii to see what it looks like
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Yeah it looks like a gameboy had babies with a 3DS



OMG IM DYING

- - - Post Merge - - -



pikablu said:


> actually it's gonna be called the 2ds because it the same thing as a 3ds but there's no 3d. It's gonna be released around the time X and Y come out. Go to Serebii to see what it looks like
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Yeah it looks like a gameboy had babies with a 3DS



OMG IM DYING


----------



## Redacted (Aug 31, 2013)

HDS makes the most sense imo.


----------



## matt (Aug 31, 2013)

I wanna see a 3ds have VIBRATION LIKE THE wii Mote!


----------



## Zura (Aug 31, 2013)

The 2DS!


----------



## Hamusuta (Sep 3, 2013)

Giantmushroom said:


> HDS makes the most sense imo.



This is what I thought, but they would have to re-make all the 3DS games and Nintendo are too lazy to do that. 

I think for now they are sticking with making Wii U and 3DS games, for about another 2-3 years i'd say. Then there will be the Galactic Plasma Tornado Machine which allows you to be sucked into the console and BE IN THE GAME.
jk idk how further Nintendo can go really. They are running out of ideasssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Absentia (Sep 3, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> I think for now they are sticking with making Wii U and 3DS games, for about another 2-3 years i'd say. Then there will be the Galactic Plasma Tornado Machine which allows you to be sucked into the console and BE IN THE GAME.



This


----------



## Hamusuta (Sep 3, 2013)

Absentia said:


> This


#thefuture


----------



## oath2order (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm sure they'll think of something. I know that at some point they'll do an HD handheld console.

Then an HD-3D handheld.

After that, I don't know.

At some point, maybe Ultra-HD.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 3, 2013)

I don't see how the 3DS could possibly be topped, it can be improved like better 3d visuals and better augmented reality more accurate gyroscope but - wait....the 3DS can do such amazing things and Nintendo doesn't even touch upon it. 

Wouldn't it be cool to see Link running  around on your kitchen table?  (Sure it would be awkward to play like that for extended periods of time but it would be an optional thing.)


----------

